# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  क्या उम्र के साथ भी बढ़ता है मनुष्य का वजन ???

## Krishna

अक्सर देखा गया है कि जैसे–जैसे व्यक्ति की आयु बढ़ती है उसके शरीर में कुछ हार्मों*स में भी परिवर्तन होता है जो अक्सर वजन बढ़ाने में सहायक सिद्ध होता है। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ शरीर में टेस्टोरेटॉन का क्षय होने लगता है और एस्टरोजन का स्राव बढ़ने लगता है।

----------


## Krishna

*शारीरिक श्रम में कमी*पुरूषों में उम्र बढ़ने के साथ अक्सर एक्सरसाइज करने और खुद को मेंटेन रखने की चाहत मर जाती है। लम्बे समय तक काम करने और काम के दबाव के कारण व्यक्ति को एक्सरसाइज करने के लिए समय नहीं मिल पाता है। आज की भागदौड़ भरी जिंदगी में आदमी के पास सोने के लिए प्रर्याप्त समय नहीं मिल पाता है ऐसे में एक्सारसाइज के लिए समय निकाल पाना तो और भी मुश्किल हो जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*कैलोरीज के खपत में वृद्धि*उम्र बढने के साथ आदमी के शरीर के पोषक तत्वों की जरूरत भी अलग हो जाती है। लेकिन एक आम धारणा के मुताबिक लोग उम्र बढ़ने के बाद भी वही भोजन लेते रहते हैं जो भोजन बचपन और युवावस्था से लेते आ रहे है। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ भोजन में कैलोरीज की जरूरत भी भिन्न हो जाती है। ऐसे में शरीर में कैलोरीज बढ़ने और उसके खपत न होने पर वो शरीर के हिस्से में चर्बी के रूप में जमा हो जाते है।

----------


## Krishna

*मेटाबोलिजम की दर में कमी*उम्र बढ़ने के साथ ही शरीर में मेटाबोलिक रेट भी तेज़ी से कम होने लगती है। और इस तरह पहले की भाति कैलोरीज नहीं जलती है और शरीर में चर्बी के रूप में जमा होने लगती है।

----------


## Krishna

*तनाव का उच्च स्तर* भागती दौड़ती जिंदगी में काम के टेंशन के बीच घर परिवार और काम की जिम्मेदारी के कारण व्यक्ति अत्यधिक तनाव की स्थिति में आ गया है। तनाव के उच्च स्तर से शरीर में कई तरह के हार्मोंस परिवर्तन होने लगते हैं जो अंतत: मोटापे को दावत देते है।

----------


## Krishna

*हार्मोंस असंतुलन*मनुष्य के शरीर में टेस्टोरेटॉन के स्राव कम होने से शरीर में चर्बी की मात्रा बढ़ने लगती है। और इसके अलावा लोगों का अस्वस्थ लाइफ स्टाइल भी मोटापे को निमंत्रण देता है।

----------


## Krishna

*लीन बॉडी वेट*उम्र बढ़ने के साथ शरीर में मसल्स उतकों का निमार्ण कम हो जाता है और जब इस स्थिति में आदमी एक्सरसाइज करना बंद कर देता है तब इन दोनों हालात में शरीर में लीन बॉडी वेट कम हो जाता है। ये लॉस चर्बी कम करने में शामिल नहीं होता है जो वास्तव में आदमी को मोटा बनाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*जिम्*मेदारियां*आदमी को अपने प्रोफेशनल और पर्सनल लाइफ में बहुत सारी जिम्मेदारियाँ निभानी पड़ती है। इसके अतिरिक्त भी अगर उसपर कोई जिम्मेदारी लाद दी जाती है तो वह तनाव का शिकार हो जाता है और यह तनाव अक्सर  मोटापे का मुख्य कारण भी बनता है ।

----------


## Krishna

*व्*यायाम न करना*तनाव के अलावा व्यस्त दिनचर्या और जीवन में कौतुहल के कारण व्यक्ति को शारीरिक श्रम करने या एक्सरसाइज करने का समय ही नही मिल पाता है। आजकल अधितर प्रोफेशनल 12 से 15 घंटे तक काम करते है। इतना काम के दबाव के कारण उनके पास सोने और शरीर की  फिटनेस का ख्याल रखने का समय नहीं बचता है। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ शरीर में पोषक तत्वों की जरूरते बदल जाती हैं और शरीर में उन आहारों का प्रोसेस करने के तरीको में भी बदलाव आता है। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ शरीर में कार्बोहाइडेट आसानी से प्रोसेस नहीं होता है और शरीर में अवशोषित नही हो पाता है जिसके फलस्वरूप शरीर मोटा होने लगता है। उम्र बढ़ने की तुलना में शरीर में कैलोरीज के कम करने और आहार में परिवर्तन करने से मोटापे के खतरे से बहुत हद तक बचा जा सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

भोजन में प्रोटीन से भरपूर और कार्बोहाइडेट की कम मात्रा का सेवन कर भोजन को और दूसरे खनिज लवण और विटामिन्स से संतुलित किया जा सकता है। भोजन में कैलोरीज को संतुलित करने के बजाए अचानक कैलोरीज में कटौती भी नहीं करनी चाहिए।

----------

